# BOSTON BOEING poland built side trawler



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

I try to find photographs of the side trawler " BOSTON BOEING ", ex " SAINT LUC ", built in Poland for " PECHERIES de la MORINIE ", Boulogne-sur-mer, and sold to the Sir Parkes fishing company. She was the sister-ship of " Boston Concord " and " Saint Jean ".

Can you help me ?

Thanks

Pierre


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Pierre,

Only thing what came out is there must be a picture of her being chased by the Gunboat Arvakur in the "Cod War" and was made by Michael Lewis and was posted at The Bosun's Watch.She had the ID No:GY 183, maybe you should ask over there.
Here the link to them:
http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.connectfree.co.uk/log.html


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Bonjour Ruud,

Thanks for your mail. I am very happy to know that this ex french trawler is known .

I see you are of Nederlands. Do you know the shipyards " KRAMER & BOOY ", Koostertille, now " Tille Shipyards " , where were built the trawlers Regina Coeli, Saint Jean Baptiste de la Salle and Jeanne-Marie, very high quality trawlers, owned by my father and my uncles, you can see on the trawler gallery of this great site

Best maritime regards


Pierre


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Pierre,

Yep I know that shipyard in Koostertille, had visited her in the old days, when I lived in Holland, but then went to France[30 years], so don't know what it looks nowadays.They had a good reputation as builders of fishing ships, but now they are more in other projects involved[Multipurpose vessels,tankers,dredgers,suppliers and so on], the last trawlers they built were the: Neptune and Aaltje Postma:

http://www.conoship.com/uk/vessels/fishing/index.htm

Ps.I saw your postings a while ago, beautiful ships


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the family trawlers. 

I know very well ( " par coeur " in french ) the Regina Coeli, launched when I was 10 years and I sailed aboard between Shetland and Faroes when I was young, as passenger, son of the shipowner. She was the finest trawler I know, she looks like a yatch. Many retired sailors of the crew of Regina Coeli are now my old friends.

I well knew Mr Kramer, a very good trawler designer.

Best maritime regards


Pierre


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

dear pierre
as i told you before i sailed for boston deep sea out of hull,grimsby and lowstoft i was the cook on the boston concord and the boston boeing when they were sailing from hull for a short period they were two of the best ships i ever sailed in the only differance between them was one had a tripod mast forard and the other had one aft.
to help you in your quest for pictures for boston ships there is a book printed on the life of boston deep sea fisheries.the address is as follows
HUTTON PRESS LTD
130 CANADA DRIVE
CHERRY BURTON
BEVERLY
NORTH HUMBERSIDE
H U 1 7 7 S B
i hope this helps you i,m sorry i dont know the tel number but the company publish books and films all to do with fishing vessels and ports i,m sure if you drop them a line they will do any thing they can to help you.as you know i build models for sale and i use there books for referance all the time.hope this helps
best regards
colin burrows


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

dear Colin,

Thanks for your mail and all informations. I will write to buy the book.

All the women of my family watched you with the trawler model on your arms and are very moved.

I don't knew the difference between the two Boston about masts, because I never saw the " Boston Concord ".

Sure they were the ultimate and very fine side trawlers, as my dear " Regina Coeli " you can see on trawlers gallery.

best maritime regards

Pierre


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

sorry dont have a photo but I've got a few memmoy's of the " beoing" she used to visit scrabster on her way up and down to and from the fishing Reg Harris was skipper some of the crew watched the english cup final at my house one year ,


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

the boston trawler co book is for sale on ebay at the moment it has about 4 days left for biding its at about £9 + at the moment


----------



## robntets (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi pierre read your post regarding the Boston Boeing and Boston concorde,, i have sailed on both of these ships in the seventies. I have various photos that i have taken my self while working on these ships. These are my own personal photos and are not found anywhere else. Robntets


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

Pierre, check the gallery on this site, two nice pictures of her, one as St. Luc and the other as Boston Boeing. Cheers John L.


----------

